# UFC 70: Nations Collide Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 70: Nations Collide*
Date: 4/21/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: Manchester Evening News Arena (Manchester, England)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Mirko Cro Cop vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Andrei Arlovski vs. Fabricio Werdum
Michael Bisping vs. Elvis Sinosic
Ryoto Machida vs. David Heath
Assuerio Silva vs. Cheick Kongo

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Dennis Siver vs. Jess Liaudin
Alessio Sakara vs. Victor Valimaki
Terry Etim vs. Donald Matthew Grice
Junior Assuncao vs. David Lee
Paul Taylor vs. Edilberto de Oliveira


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

That is one badass poster, but why the hell is bisping in the middle when cro cop and AA are much better and more popular than him. He should be somewhere off to the side.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

esv said:


> That is one badass poster, but why the hell is bisping in the middle when cro cop and AA are much better and more popular than him. He should be somewhere off to the side.


I think just because he is the hometown fighter. Should bring in a lot of viewers once they see him. Just a marketing gimick I think.

Anyways RIP Gonzaga. Arlovski Werdum should be good.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

next stepping stone for cro cop before his title shot:dunno:


----------



## CHRISSYMMA (Nov 18, 2006)

That poster is the mutts nutts! 

I am so looking forward to attending my first UFC event. Can anyone who has gone to a UFC event before or going to this one, confirm an expected time the event will finish?

I don't get into Manchester till about 4pm and leave again at 9am the following morning. First fight at 18:15 isn't it?

Let's bang!


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn the Heavyweight Division is on fire. All three of those HW matches look solid. Too bad there aint a title on the line though


----------



## peds31 (Feb 25, 2007)

This still looks like a pretty solid card considering no title fight!!

Does anyone know if Forrest is comfirmed? I first heard them stating that he may square off with tito again?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

peds31 said:


> This still looks like a pretty solid card considering no title fight!!
> 
> Does anyone know if Forrest is comfirmed? I first heard them stating that he may square off with tito again?


The 4th fight that's listed on the card...please read it.


----------



## peds31 (Feb 25, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> The 4th fight that's listed on the card...please read it.




Oh yeah so he is, sorry Trey im new and stupid.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

its ok dont get down on yourself . This looks to be a great card, i dont really think ive seen a card that i want to watch and it not have a title fight on it. And boy am i glad the majority is HW, should be a good night! Cro Cop....ooo baby


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

that's an entertaining card! except that the poster makes you think CC is fighting AA... lol.

some good fights could happen there!

also, if the UFC wants to do a tourny, they'll prolly have to do it there... just gotta see the turnout and then they can start putting one together!


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

HW overload


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

jesus....that is the HARDEST poster ive ever seen. 

It just makes me wanna fight someone.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

That poster is so badass, I put it as my background on my computer.

I really looking forward to Arlovski vs Werdum and Griffin vs Machida. Plus, Cro Cop vs Gonzaga this fight is going to by more competitive then everyone thinks.

Kongo has a good standup game and if he works on his ground game in a couple of years I can see him being a reat fighter.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Man i am so pumped for this card, and that is the best poster for a ufc event that i have seen in a long time.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I still hope my boy Tito is added to this card.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a pretty entertaining card. The poster does make you think it's going to be Cro Cop vs. Arlovski, but the seperate fights look entertaining as well. Sure, we know that one of them won't be very long, but it'll be fun either way.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

you know, just a thought since i realized the name of the event... is it really neccisary to pit nations against each other? is that really all the American fans understand? can we really not appretiate anything that doesn't get us hooting and hollaring ignorant chants for guys simply because we share the same birth country?

****ing ignorant...


----------



## ELITE-MT (Jan 12, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> I still hope my boy Tito is added to this card.


I agree....... It's time to see him fight someone different. Wonder who it would be though :dunno:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

This looks like a great card so far.


----------



## blkhrt (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks to be a good fight card


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Where is TITO.........looks like a awesome fight card......cherry on the top if they add tito against a good fighter


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It's being reported as of now, that Tito will fight on the same card as Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson, in May, against an opponent who has yet to be named (either Rashad Evans or Keith Jardine in all likelihood).


----------



## MAV85 (Feb 24, 2007)

*!*



Chunkyluv360 said:


> Damn the Heavyweight Division is on fire. All three of those HW matches look solid. Too bad there aint a title on the line though


This will lead to a true Heavy weight title match! at least in the UFC!


----------



## Mister W (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree about the heavy weight division.
In the UFC, it's finally starting to look interesting.
Lets just hope Randy can win the belt.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

****en A! I was waiting for Silva to return to action.

Silva Vs Mirko! I'd pay for it!!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

CroCop v Gonzaga and Arlvoski v Werdum are awesome matchups. CroCop and Werdum are both great for the UFC heavyweight division and either of them could step in with Sylvia.

I think Gonzaga's probably screwed if he can't get CroCop to the ground, but that is an interesting striker-grappler matchup.

Arlovski v Werdum is going to be close. I like both of these guys, so I can't say that I'd really bet on either. I'd like to see Arlovski win, and prove that he's getting his game back, but Werdum is also a great young fighter and they both have huge potential for the UFC.

Screw the title fight. This card is going to be awesome!


----------



## Blakey (Nov 21, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> ****en A! I was waiting for Silva to return to action.
> 
> Silva Vs Mirko! I'd pay for it!!


who is in that pic on the right i hope its not you lol:laugh:


----------



## MAV85 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Arlovski vs Werdum*

AA is going to whoop his ass!


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Cro Cop and Arlovsk  
man i cant wait two of my fav 
heavy weight fighters i think thiw 
will be a good one


----------



## Bush (Jul 28, 2006)

Fight card is shit hot, everybody is biggin the night up on this forum, oh and I am going to my first UFC event. Can't wait for all the heavy handed banging to comence. Keep climbing that LH ladder Bisping!!!!


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

This is going to be an AWESOME card.
I was planning on buying UFC 68 tomorrow night but I may save my money and buy this one instead.


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome card its kind of nice to not have a title on the line.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Bloody typical , i want to attend a UFC event but its in bloody Manchester, i havent got a bullet proof vest so i aint going lol. Seriously though i hope White organises one for Wembley Arena otherwise im gonna have to get the Wife to pay for me to go to Vegas/Cinncinati.
Anyway good card and i hope Bisping does us proud.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

very cool card...forrest isn't getting an easy fight back I see


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

sweet!
3 of my favorite fighters!
Can't wait!


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Awesome card its kind of nice to not have a title on the line.


Yeah this definitely looks like its gonna be off the meters. Good to see UFC branching out into Europe and other places of the world.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, forrest is going to have a tough time with machida, but after that loss to jardine, i'll think he'll be back stronger and better than ever. i'm still wondering why they didnt give him someone easier to build his confidence, cuz if he loses twice in a row, then...well in the ufc, losing twice in a row is never good.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

Cro Cop should win this fight but don't count Gonzaga out yet. The dude does have some heavy hands and should prove to be a much better challenge than Sanchez was, but in the end Mirko should prevail.

Bisping has proved himself to be a great fighter. You ask why he gets the middle spot on the poster? This is his comeout fight, the UFC decided that this is his time to shine. He's gaining popularity by the truckload. Cro Cop and AA are both well recognized and the Count will be a crowd bringer very soon, I guarantee


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

i still can't believe i have the ticket... i wanna shake hand with Mirko


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> yeah, forrest is going to have a tough time with machida, but after that loss to jardine, i'll think he'll be back stronger and better than ever. i'm still wondering why they didnt give him someone easier to build his confidence, cuz if he loses twice in a row, then...well in the ufc, losing twice in a row is never good.



I agree with you. Machida isn't a chump by any means, he holds victories over some very respectable fighters like Bonnar, BJ Penn, Rich Franklin and as much as I dislike the man although he is a good fighter, Sam Hogar That was Forrest's first UFC loss by KO and he took it very hard. Dana needs to throw him a meat match so Forrest can regain a bit of confidence back. Instead they give him Machida.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope arlovski looks like that for his fight. Well, mebbe some chest hair too. Just not the fanny look he's brandishing at the moment.


----------



## Chin_Check (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope Forest wins, so Tito can finish him for good next time they fight. Bisbing is Englands great hope, why wouldent he be on the front of the Poster? Just like all you canadians are all over GSP, the English will be like that with Bisbing.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

grappleowns said:


> Wow i dont see how u guys can complain about ufc 68 and 69 then not complain about this! There is not even a title shot. In order for an event to be good there should be a title shot dont u think? Seriously this event has good matchups but it sucks comapres to 68 and 69!



I think you'll be more than satisfied with the match ups that are given that you'll forget all about whether there is a title shot or not. These match ups will be epic. CC vs. Napao :thumbsup: Lyoto vs. Forest :thumbsup: Elvis vs. Bisping :thumbsup: Werdum vs AA :thumbsup: Kongo vs Silva (atleast it will have lots of exchanges) :thumbsup: 

It's total Bangers & Mash baby, Bangers & Mash!

This card gets a :thumbsup: all around by me.


----------



## analleakage (Dec 31, 2006)

sink or swim for good ol' forrest. dana seems to be telling him time to win some fights and quit riding TUF fame. has not beat ranked fighter yet. and nothing wrong with CC kicking someone in the head, is always intertaining


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Some good match ups im looking forward to see aussie fighter Elvis back in it


----------



## just_matt (Jan 12, 2007)

has anyone else even seen gonzaga fight? he is terrible! i dont even like the guy, but ive watched alot of his fights and theyare far from impressive. not to mention his ufc debut was one of the worst and most pathetic fights ever in the octagon. heavy hands? yeah his hands are heavy. thats why he keeps them low when he gets gassed in the first round. cro cop is gonna crush gonzaga. frankly im dissapointed they didnt give cro cop somebody better to fight.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

just_matt said:


> has anyone else even seen gonzaga fight? he is terrible! i dont even like the guy, but ive watched alot of his fights and theyare far from impressive. not to mention his ufc debut was one of the worst and most pathetic fights ever in the octagon. heavy hands? yeah his hands are heavy. thats why he keeps them low when he gets gassed in the first round. cro cop is gonna crush gonzaga. frankly im dissapointed they didnt give cro cop somebody better to fight.



I think you should rewatch all his fights with a BJJ instructor there for commentary. I mean "Heavy Hands" he's a BJJ guy not a striker. So if you're looking for a good showing on the feet exchanging you probably won't see it. In his last fight he totally man-handled Carmelo Marrero who is a really good wrestler. If anything Napao is the best match up for CC at this point. They weren't about to match him up agianst his training partner Werdum and they don't want to feed AA to him. I think you'll be surprised by this fight.


----------



## edinburgheire (Feb 23, 2007)

Still decisiding whether to go to this, never been to a MMA event, I live in Scotland, so its not far.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

this is a 'must go' event for any mma fan living in Britain. there's nothing to decide about  better hurry up for the tickets.
Forrest will win and he'll destroy Tito after that


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't wait. This is one of the better cards I think that the UFC has put out in the past year or 2. Not even a title match and yet I still feel it has the ability to be one of the best fight cards the UFC has ever put together.. Just wish they did cards like this for the US. They really are in the hunt to win over the International community I guess.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

this could be one of the ppv;s of the year


----------



## Croatian-Kid (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like a good card, But Cro Cop is going to kick Gabriel Gonzaga's head off


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

This ppv is so good that i want UFC 69 to be over already just so i can watch this one.


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

This card is overrated. All fights are gonna be squashs accept AA vs Werdum. Lyoto vs Forrest might be good if Forrest is on his A game.


----------



## ICEMAN_NATURAL (Mar 8, 2007)

Andrei Arlovski is going to beat the hell out of Fabricio Werdum


----------



## amigi968 (Feb 4, 2007)

It's on free tv boys.


----------



## Kingdog819 (Mar 14, 2007)

Cro Cop is gonna own. When I first saw him fight I didnt think that he was gonna win because I knew nothing about his background or anything. Now that I have seen some youtube vids, and his last fight, I think that there are only a handful in the world who can hang


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Who is michael Bisping fighting again?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Chunkyluv360 said:


> This card is overrated. All fights are gonna be squashs accept AA vs Werdum. Lyoto vs Forrest might be good if Forrest is on his A game.


I agree with everything except Lyoto is going to work Forrest rather then Forrest beating Lyoto.

This is a highly overrated card, then again, it's a better card then UFC 69 cause 69 just sucks.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

well forrest is out....that sucks

stupid staf infection


----------



## Judoyourass (Nov 7, 2006)

esv said:


> Who is michael Bisping fighting again?


Elvis Sinosic (sp?)


----------



## All-Star (Feb 27, 2007)

This card is slowly worsening. Fortunately it is free so I cannot really complain. Arlovski vs Werdum still makes my day and who can complain about Cro Cop and Lyoto?


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> well forrest is out....that sucks
> 
> stupid staf infection


Yeah..that does suck...I was looking forward to seeing him and Lyoto go at it.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Griffin with a staph infection my ass


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Grotty said:


> Griffin with a staph infection my ass



Well..he's either got a really bad one or he just doesn't want to fight. Most minor ones (caught early) can be treated fairly quickly and most don't take time away from training (As long as it's training without a partner i.e. running, swimming, bag work, etc...). 


Really bad staph infections can leave you feeling sick and ill. Some can give you the shakes/fever. If this is the case he either a.) got a staph infection in a really deep/big wound or he had a small one and never took care of it.


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the reason for 70 being a poor card is because the UFC is using 70 as a tester! not to mention that its in the same month as 69, not that it should make any difference! UFC70 is more like a fight night! The presale tickets for UFC70 sold out in one day and the general public tickets sold out in two! (as i read) The UFC organised more seating in the MEN Arena and put more tickets on sale, so I think us Brits have impressed the UFC and I think we will be rewarded with an amazing Card in the near future!


----------



## onetruesaxon (Mar 20, 2007)

lets not beat around the bush lads, as a first time mma event goer i was hoping for a lot more bigger match ups than what we are seeing here, to be honest im disapointed, i thought with the rate the sport is gaining popularity over here that they would want to do an a amazing card, this isnt it really is it? still looking forward to it though.

Also why is everyone loving that poster? im an illustrator and from a design point of view its awful! as is basically every poster related thing for MMA bar PRIDES LOGO and the websites!

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## brainwasterjas (Oct 2, 2006)

Here`s 2 pics of Forrest`s Staph infection.

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i115/fiscool/staph2.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i115/fiscool/staph3.jpg


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

brainwasterjas said:


> Here`s 2 pics of Forrest`s Staph infection.
> 
> http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i115/fiscool/staph2.jpg
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i115/fiscool/staph3.jpg


Since I don't have a flash player at work I was unable to see the youtube vids of it. Thank you for posting pictures. That looks nasty. Looks like he wasn't treating it at all till it got that big. They are really hard to spot since sometimes they appear as pimples/white heads making it appear to be harmless.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

onetruesaxon said:


> this isnt it really is it?


say that five times very quickly


----------



## ICEMAN_NATURAL (Mar 8, 2007)

UFC 71 should feature a rematch for the UFC heavyweight title of couture vs. sylvia so couture can prove that it wasnt a fixed fight and quiet the critics of his coming out of retirement


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Couture has 4 fights left on his contract, so that wouldnt be out of the question. 71 is kinda early though and Coutures contract has a 2 year limit.


----------



## ICEMAN_NATURAL (Mar 8, 2007)

showing as how much success couture had coming out of retirement, how many of you, like me, believe ken shamrock should do th esame thing?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Ken could very well compete in as a proffessional in MMA, just not in UFC


----------



## All-Star (Feb 27, 2007)

ICEMAN_NATURAL said:


> UFC 71 should feature a rematch for the UFC heavyweight title of couture vs. sylvia so couture can prove that it wasnt a fixed fight and quiet the critics of his coming out of retirement


It was not fixed, Couture was just on that night. Even Tim said Randy had him guessing all night whether if Randy was going to shoot or throw that overhand right.

Tim just got owned. Pretty smart though, he does not need to fight Cro Cop and get KTFO with a LHK! :laugh:


----------



## ICEMAN_NATURAL (Mar 8, 2007)

Who do you think couture's first title defense will be against?


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

ICEMAN_NATURAL said:


> showing as how much success couture had coming out of retirement, how many of you, like me, believe ken shamrock should do th esame thing?



I could have sworn this was a UFC 70 debate thread and not an "I <3 Shamrock's nutz" thread. :dunno:


----------



## matt- (Mar 23, 2007)

Mirko Cro Cop Vs. Gabriel Gonzaga 

David Heath Vs. Lyoto Machida 

Michael Bisping Vs. Elvis Sinosic 

Andrei Arlovski Vs. Fabricio Werdum 

Assuerio Silva Vs. Cheick Kongo 

Matt Grice Vs. Terry Etim 

Junior Assuncao Vs. David Lee 

Victor Valimaki Vs. Alessio Sakara 

Dennis Siver Vs. Jess Liaudin 

Edilberto Crocota Vs. Paul Taylor 


Fight card for ufc 70 i think we should start commenting on the actual fights not lame ass couture who will he face, and for that awnser, its going to be cro cop and hes going to get his head kicked off


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Im most interested in seeing Kongo and Silva. 

2 huge black motherfcukers that are trained fighters, gonna be exciting!


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 3, 2007)

If they stay on their feet, Kongo should dominate. If it goes to the ground the Kongo's in trouble, Silva is going to make him tap.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Im very excited for werdum vs. arlovski


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Spartan42 said:


> Im very excited for werdum vs. arlovski


I think it will be interesting. We have only really seen AA on the ground a few times. AA was a ***** wrestler for a while and I'm surprised that he has not trained in more ground work and BJJ. I think knocking a few people has made him overconfident in his striking. I see Werdum with a submission finish in the second round.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

So, Im confused, is this event going to be on PPV? I keep seeing things that make it sound like its going to be on spike..Help a brother out here..


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> So, Im confused, is this event going to be on PPV? I keep seeing things that make it sound like its going to be on spike..Help a brother out here..


From what i heard it will be free on spike tv.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> So, Im confused, is this event going to be on PPV? I keep seeing things that make it sound like its going to be on spike..Help a brother out here..


No title fight so no PPV i guess.:dunno:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

From what I've heard, it will be played for free on Spike TV, at least for those of us in the States. I believe it is because they had trouble getting a deal together with HBO.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

It's on Spike. Woot!


----------



## Leedap (Apr 1, 2007)

*count*

My first post glad to be aboard guys, yer Bisping is Heading the poster 'cause it's in the U.K. a marketing thing. U.F.C. is growing in Britain, best of all, it's free, thanks to Bravo.
Bisping is sharp though(and a nice guy)and thats important.


----------



## Blitz (Apr 2, 2007)

The card seems pretty solid and i'm excited to see it.


Mirko shouldn't have to much of a problem with GG if he controls the action and keeps it as his pace, I don't think GG can score a takedown on him before he gets blasted.

I think a lot of people are going to be surprised at the AA/Werdum fight. Most UFC fans that I know don't have the slightest idea who Werdum is. I think this could potentially be the fight that everyone talks about for a while because I see Werdum taking this one via sub.

I'm a bit disappointed that the UFC is just feeding Sinosic to Bisping. I don't think that Elvis really brings any kind of threat to the table against Bisping. Elvis is a great counter-striker but his gas tank is very questionable and his chin is also suspect.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Blitz said:


> The card seems pretty solid and i'm excited to see it.
> 
> 
> Mirko shouldn't have to much of a problem with GG if he controls the action and keeps it as his pace, I don't think GG can score a takedown on him before he gets blasted.
> ...


Although I would love to see Bisping challenged for a change, the UFC's decision to give him a couple easy fights is smart. They want to build his name up and hopefully he becomes popular enoguh to attract a larger crowd in Britain.


----------



## Tonyblast (Jan 24, 2007)

im just waiting patiently to see if were gonna have a cro cop/arlovski fight anytime soon. depending on how they handle these opponents will have a huge impact on that i think.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

esv said:


> From what i heard it will be free on spike tv.


Yeah I just read on MMA weekly that since they cant get it on HBO, its going to be on Spike. But is it going to be live on Spike? Or are they going to have it on PPV on Saturday and then Show it later that week on Spike for free. And Im not complaining if they just show it on Spike for free. Im just trying to figure out why they would do that. Are they making alot of money on it overseas or something?


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> Yeah I just read on MMA weekly that since they cant get it on HBO, its going to be on Spike. But is it going to be live on Spike? Or are they going to have it on PPV on Saturday and then Show it later that week on Spike for free. And Im not complaining if they just show it on Spike for free. Im just trying to figure out why they would do that. Are they making alot of money on it overseas or something?


I think that we r on a 7 hour differnece so they will tape it for us it is late morning early affternoon. Then they will show it at 9 o clock on saturday. The reason for this is after the deal with HBO fell apart it was past the deadline for PPV advertising so Spike was the only thing they could do.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I think that we r on a 7 hour differnece so they will tape it for us it is late morning early affternoon. Then they will show it at 9 o clock on staturday. The reason for this is after the deal fell apart it was past the deadline for PPV advertising so Spike was the only thing they could do.


Ok, that makes sense. Well we deserve a freeby anyway. I order everyone.


----------



## robbobnbill (Apr 4, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> I think that we r on a 7 hour differnece so they will tape it for us it is late morning early affternoon. Then they will show it at 9 o clock on saturday.


If it helps the doors open for the event at 6.15 pm GMT 21st april




[ UFC UK ] - [News] - [Info] - [Forum] - [Community] - Home


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Cro-Cop vs. Gonzaga*

...Anybody know if this Gonzaga guy is good? I haven't seen him in action yet. Does he have a chance, or is he going to become another 1 of Cro-Cop's human highlight reels?:dunno:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Anybody know if this Gonzaga guy is good? I haven't seen him in action yet. Does he have a chance, or is he going to become another 1 of Cro-Cop's human highlight reels?:dunno:



The scoop on Gonzaga. 7-1 mma, 3-0 in UFC 2 by Ko and 1 Sub. 

His specialty being brazilian is jiu jitsu. His only chance of winning this fight is taking it to the ground.(I dont care that he has 2 ko's he aint standing with cro cop). 

Chances of this happenin in my opinion...next to nothing.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

*UFC 70 site already up*

It has some good video segments :thumbsup: so check it out

UFC 70: Nations Collide

Eddie Sanchez gave them some good CroCop footages. Good job, Eddie :thumbsup:


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice site. The interview with CroCop and stuff are pretty cool. Along with that music. :thumbsup: Man, its going to suck for Gonzaga. I dont think that he realizes who he is fighting.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

buo said:


> It has some good video segments :thumbsup: so check it out
> 
> UFC 70: Nations Collide
> 
> Eddie Sanchez gave them some good CroCop footages. Good job, Eddie :thumbsup:


LOL! Hey bro, I wonder if that girl in that video in your signature is still on her hunger strike. :laugh:

EDIT: Oh god, I just watched reason 2 and I just about shat myself. Damn, that is one big chinned bi*ch. I dont watch american idol, but I think that now after seeing those videos, I have no choice but to vote for Sanjaya.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Praised be thy Sanjaya. He rules; vote for Sanjaya!!! 


Anyways, the site looks sweet and Gonzaga is gonna get slaughtered. :cheeky4:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

VinceD said:


> LOL! Hey bro, I wonder if that girl in that video in your signature is still on her hunger strike. :laugh:


she bailed out for "medical reasons"...too bad :laugh: 
YouTube - Starvation for Sanjaya: 16 Days Later


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

*UFC 70 site*

Why do they have no info about AA and Werdum but Heath and Machida have their own little segment? Makes no sense to me, especially since AA/Werdum WILL be the fight of the night,thoughts?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yeh i agree, that fight should be promo'd more, I can't wait

I like when rogan says cro cop's leg kicks are like taking a baseball bat and smashing them against meat...then they edit in the sounds .:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I was thinking the EXACT same thing..... AA is one of UFC's biggest stars...wtf?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

This should be a great night.
My predictions are...

Mirko Cro Cop Df Gabriel Gonzaga - I don't see Mirko having any trouble here.

Ryoto Machida Df David Heath - Machida should win this without many problem although Heath shouldn't be underestimated.

Michael Bisping Df Elvis Sinosic - Easy win for Bisping IMO.

Andrei Arlovski Df Fabricio Werdum - Easily the hardest one to predict, this should be a great fight. Looking forward to Werdums UFC debut.

Assuerio Silva Df Cheick Kongo - This could go either way i think, Silva has had two tough opponents in Tim Sylvia and Brandon Vera, so i think Kongo will be an easier test for him and he will pull off the victory.


----------



## jasonist (Apr 10, 2007)

Arlovski reminds me of king leonidas in 300..whatever

umm.. gonzaga is no match for crocop. Crocop is weak against smaller, and more agile opponents who know submission. Crocop has already proved his ground defense with his matches with sakuraba and emelianenko. I know for sure gonzaga gets the fatal head kick, no doubt about it. Gonna plunge on the ground like aleksander emelianenko did.-_-


----------



## superwaiyan (Apr 10, 2007)

Seriously, Bisping is fighting one of the worst fighters in the ufc right now. Why the UFC asks Elvis Sinosic back, i really dont know. All he has done is lose.


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

Yo, being from the uk(england) bispings been given this kinda fight for now as the ufc needs a top flight british fighter, apart from ian freeman we aint been reperesnted so i hope they build bisping up as they are doing with this fight. Ufc is the only fighting sport worth watching that represents all of the world best fighters.

So we gotta pay for this payper view, we usualy get all the american ufc ppv free on digital tv, how much is it gunna cost?

How much do you usualy pay in america for a ufc payper view? as i will get a rough idea how much it will be?


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

K-mutha fckin-O said:


> Yo, being from the uk(england) bispings been given this kinda fight for now as the ufc needs a top flight british fighter, apart from ian freeman we aint been reperesnted so i hope they build bisping up as they are doing with this fight. Ufc is the only fighting sport worth watching that represents all of the world best fighters.
> 
> *So we gotta pay for this payper view, we usualy get all the american ufc ppv free on digital tv, how much is it gunna cost?
> 
> How much do you usualy pay in america for a ufc payper view? as i will get a rough idea how much it will be*?


Here in the US it costs $39.99 US dollars. so roughly 20.28 pounds in the UK. I don't know if they will match the US price or not so this might change.


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

Oil said:


> Here in the US it costs $39.99 US dollars. so roughly 20.28 pounds in the UK. I don't know if they will match the US price or not so this might change.


Yeh, i expected it to be around £15 £20. I will order it either way, though i wouldnt regulary do it, once experiencing the ufc for free on Bravo.

Looks like You americans get to enjoy this one for free, good idea taking the ufc overseas, benefits everyone


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

*Bisping*

Bisping is going to tax that ass Elvis wont know what hit im :cheeky4:


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

you know it, he will only figure out what hit him once he wakes up in hospital


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> This should be a great night.
> My predictions are...
> 
> Mirko Cro Cop Df Gabriel Gonzaga - I don't see Mirko having any trouble here.
> ...


I guess I'll throw in my predictions as well.

Cro Cop vs Gonzaga-Cro Cop by TKO rd 3.

Lyoto vs Heath-Lyoto by unanimous decision. 

Bisping vs Sinosic-Bisping by unanimous decision.

Arlovski vs Werdum-Werdum by sub in rd 3.

Silva vs Kongo-Silva by split decision.

I'm looking forward to this event. Cro Cop, Lyoto, & Bisping on free TV? Like, hellz yea, dawg, I can dig that.


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

Bisping is one of the best stikers in ufc give him a few more fights in the ufc and hes going to take over the LHW like it was nothing i want too see him fight tito ortiz or matt hamill yep BISPING IS THE SHIT


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

juggalofighter said:


> Bisping is one of the best stikers in ufc give him a few more fights in the ufc and hes going to take over the LHW like it was nothing i want too see him fight tito ortiz or matt hamill yep BISPING IS THE SHIT


Tito vs Bisping will happen without doubt, do to the story and hype the ufc can build for it, i.e Tito trained and coached bisping to his ultimate fighter victory, they will play the master against the apprentice thing which is a great story. + it would be a fckin awsome fight!

I would like to see bisping vs forest griffin aswell, now that wouyld be a banger!


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

Gonzaga is just another human punching bag,another first round KO. RIP Gabriel Gonzga.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

predictions?


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

If Machida wins, do you think he'll face Franklin for a rematch or what do you think happens with Franklin and Machida after 70(provided Machida wins)?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, Machida is a LHW and Franklin is a MW, so I'm guessing they won't even bring up that Franklin was once destroyed by Lyoto.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

True, but the fight needs to happen. It's not as much of a reach as it seems.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, it doesn't need to happen, but I wouldn't complain if it did. Honestly, I'd rather see Machida vs Jardine or Machida vs Forrest instead. Hell, I'm still saddened that Griffin had to pull out, because Griffin vs Machida looked to be the best fight on the card.

Oddly enough, Bisping vs Sinosic is the fight I'm looking forward to the most. Don't ask me why, either. I am also hoping that Cro Cop kicks Gonzaga's head off. Nothing against Gonzaga, but I want my "Mirko kicking dudes heads off" fix


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Machida is Undefeated. And he is very, very good. So I think he should be next in line for the LHW title after Rampage.


As far as Bisping is concerned... I'd love to see an undefeated showdown between him and Rashad Evans. That would be sweet!


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> Well, it doesn't need to happen, but I wouldn't complain if it did. Honestly, I'd rather see Machida vs Jardine or Machida vs Forrest instead. Hell, I'm still saddened that Griffin had to pull out, because Griffin vs Machida looked to be the best fight on the card.
> 
> Oddly enough, Bisping vs Sinosic is the fight I'm looking forward to the most. Don't ask me why, either. I am also hoping that Cro Cop kicks Gonzaga's head off. Nothing against Gonzaga, but I want my "Mirko kicking dudes heads off" fix


Ok, I can agree with both parts of that.

I think the Bisping-Sinosic fight is going to be good. Why? Cuz Sinosic is good for getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i was just checking out 70's Vbookie and from the few fights listed there... this is going to be one sweet show!!!

AA vs Wedrum??? i'm wet with anticipation...


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

AA vs Werdom is the fight I wanna see the most, (besides Cro Cop's) I'm with Werdum on this one


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yea, I'm also picking Werdum here. I think that if he can get AA to the ground, then he'll eventually find a sub. Should be a good fight, as this really could go either way. Still, my pick is Werdum here.

I'm also going through Lyoto Machida withdrawals. I needs my Lyoto fix!


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

Gotta go with Arlovski.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Im gutted Forrest isn't fighting Machida, Machida woulda probably got a title shot after beating Forrest, but now he'll have to fight some more before a Chuck Liddell Vs Ryoto Machida...

My Predictions

Mirko Cro Cop Bt Gabriel Gonzaga
Andrei Arlovski Bt Fabricio Werdum
Michael Bisping Bt Elvis Sinosic
Ryoto Machida Bt David Heath
Cheick Kongo Bt Assuerio Silva

After writing that.. I think i already remember posting my predictions in this thread, but oh well.

Looking forward to it, but it will be the first UFC event i have to pay for seeing as its in Britain... Normally we get them free Americas turn.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*The Croatian Sensation*

....Anybody know anything about Gonzaga? Is he another Eddie Sanchez? Is he just another Human highlight reel?..lol
Funny QJ has 1 fight then a title shot. Cro-Cop has 2? I guess Dana is letting Randy enjoy the moment just a bit...lol! It's coming...Couture vs. Cro-Cop. Randy is one of my all-time favs...but this is no Tim Sylvia. I'm with Dana on saying " I gave up doubting Randy Couture a long time ago". Randy is such an intelligent fighter, but Cro-Cop's deadly accurate striking is scary. That torpedo-like straight left & high kick are extremely vicious. I think if Randy wins...it will be by decision. If Cro-Cop wins it will be by KO. Either way...this fight will be epic.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Mirko will have a much easier time beating Gonzaga than he did Eddie. Cro Cop was like 60% during the Eddie fight lol.... I'm 99% sure that Cro Cop ends Gonzaga, early in the first round.


----------



## bigman71 (Apr 17, 2007)

id like to get some feedback on the Arlovski/Werdum fight at even odds, i love the russian...i figured this would come out at -160, or so, as the russian favored...his ***** makes him good on the ground and hard to keep down, not to mention his punching power at all positions (im drawing a blank on who it was, but he recently knocked out an opponent while they were cinched up in dual heal hooks on the ground)...it's impressive that werdum beat the younger Emelianenko, but also lost to Kharitonov, who Emelianenko knocked out fairly recently...my edge goes to the Arlovski, especially at even odds...it'll be good, but i think he can stay out of submissions and is better on his feet...id love to hear some more opinion on it though


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

bigman71 said:


> id like to get some feedback on the Arlovski/Werdum fight at even odds, i love the russian...i figured this would come out at -160, or so, as the russian favored...his ***** makes him good on the ground and hard to keep down, not to mention his punching power at all positions (im drawing a blank on who it was, but he recently knocked out an opponent while they were cinched up in dual heal hooks on the ground)...it's impressive that werdum beat the younger Emelianenko, but also lost to Kharitonov, who Emelianenko knocked out fairly recently...my edge goes to the Arlovski, especially at even odds...it'll be good, but i think he can stay out of submissions and is better on his feet...id love to hear some more opinion on it though



I'm not quite sure...but I think he'd be pissed if everyone started calling him "Russian" seeing as how he's from Belarus and all. You can argue that those Belarusians used to belong to the USSR but in 1991 they declared independance and to say they are one in the same now is kind of an insult. 

As far as your predictions....Werdum took Sergei to split dicision which is no easy task. If you can't sub him and he can't sub you most often it ends in a T(KO). As for Sergei and Aleks...I think they need a rematch in the future....


----------



## bigman71 (Apr 17, 2007)

not tryin to get political on here...and if the Arlovski got his feelings hurt by that comment, dont think he should be fighting...all his opponents would have to do is resort to name calling...it wasn't derogitory, just something that me and the boys use...ill refrain anymore, as to not be insensitive to the fighters...still would like some input on who likes who and why


----------



## creed3900 (Apr 12, 2007)

*picks*

my picks for the fights are as follows:

Cro-cop (TKO)
Bisping hands down
Werdum in either a decision or submission
Ryoto in a submission
and finally.......
Ausserio Silva


----------



## daddyp (Aug 28, 2006)

Evening all, havent been on here for a while...

whos going?


----------



## CHRISSYMMA (Nov 18, 2006)

daddyp said:


> Evening all, havent been on here for a while...
> 
> whos going?


I'm going.

Like a few others from the UK this will by first UFC event. Not even a 7 hour journey would stop me going to this.

Hope my main man, Mike "The Count" Bissssping, kicks some anus. We have had the honour of a 1 Hour special on him over here in the UK and he come's across as just a normal level headed everyday person, sure he has a slight edge and arrogance but he has talent to back this up.

Loved it when he bumped into Josh Haynes in the Cafe, nobhead, ha ha!

Let's bang!


----------



## daddyp (Aug 28, 2006)

CHRISSYMMA said:


> I'm going.
> 
> Like a few others from the UK this will by first UFC event. Not even a 7 hour journey would stop me going to this.
> 
> ...




There's a countdown on thursday 11pm bravo too!

do you know anybody that wants to swap 2x block 109's for 
1x middle block?


----------



## CHRISSYMMA (Nov 18, 2006)

daddyp said:


> There's a countdown on thursday 11pm bravo too!
> 
> do you know anybody that wants to swap 2x block 109's for
> 1x middle block?


Yes indeed mate, looking forward to it along with a nice bit of UFC unleashed which in is on in just less than half an hour, quality!

UFC is in take over mode in the UK, love it when that UFC advert for UFC.COM flashes up in the middle of a Premiership/Champions League match at half time. That advert looks superb.


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

CHRISSYMMA said:


> Yes indeed mate, looking forward to it along with a nice bit of UFC unleashed which in is on in just less than half an hour, quality!
> 
> UFC is in take over mode in the UK, love it when that UFC advert for UFC.COM flashes up in the middle of a Premiership/Champions League match at half time. That advert looks superb.


Man only just over two days, i completly agree, i cant get enough of the ufc at the moment on bravo, the special on bisping was quality, the hilariuos lightwieghts in Ultimate fighter 5 and ufc paperview to look forward to. Its great to be a ufc fan in britain at the moment!

When is unleashed on tonight? its not advertised on bravo? or bravo 2? is it cause of the tna pay per view?


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

This is why I think the UFC aren't hyping Arlovski vs Werdum. First of all they don't want to hype Werdum up to much and then when he fights he has a disappointing fight(I don't think the fight will turn out bad though). They do not want to make the same mistake they did with Herring. There going to let him do his thing and if the fans like it, its a bonus. Second of all the might want his talents to be a surprise. An Unknown fighter to probably 98% of UFC fans and if he were to beat Arlovski it would be a big deal to the UFC audience. 

My thoughts on the fight itself are that Werdum will win by submission in maybe the second or third round. Should be a good fight. ATM Arlovski is ranked 7 in the HW rankings for me with Werdum travelling him in 8th. Rankings as of today-6. Sylvia 7. Arlovski 8. Werdum, I don't think Sylvia derserves to be at the spot right now based on talent but it makes sense based on power rankings.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

There should be a rule that states that no one should post spoilers before the freakin' show airs on Spike TV. It'd be really, really annoying to see numerous "BISPING WON!" "WERDUM SUBS ANDREI!" & "ELVIS HAS AWESOME HAIR....WAIT, CRO COP KICKED GONZAGA'S HEAD OFF LOLZ!" topics beforehand.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Amen. I hate n00bz falling in love with Crocop, something about it is annoying me.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

fabrico werdum is no chumop.. i wouldnt mind seeing arlovski win tho he is a likeable fighter..


----------



## CHRISSYMMA (Nov 18, 2006)

K-mutha fckin-O said:


> Man only just over two days, i completly agree, i cant get enough of the ufc at the moment on bravo, the special on bisping was quality, the hilariuos lightwieghts in Ultimate fighter 5 and ufc paperview to look forward to. Its great to be a ufc fan in britain at the moment!
> 
> When is unleashed on tonight? its not advertised on bravo? or bravo 2? is it cause of the tna pay per view?


Sorry man, thought it was going to be on last night. It's on now Alovski has just hit one right on the button, loverly!

Any fellow UK fans seen the peace on the BBC web-site about UFC? You can access it from UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®
It would seem that Rio Ferdinand and Wayne Rooney will be at the MEN Arena on Saturday night along with the loverly laides from Girls Aloud. Might try my chances with Cheryl, she is ****ing hot!

Can't wait, come 48 hours it will be off its titties and it's fair to say I will off me titties on wife-beater too.

Let's get it on.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

CanadianWarrior said:


> I'm really looking forward to the Sakara vs. Valimaki fight. I think Valimaki is being VERY underrated. I got him winning, 3rd round TKO.



Amen bro :thumbsup: the bets I see have him 62-38 underdog, but I also got Valimaki winning


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to AA verses Werdum. I really want Arlovski to win, so I am going to bet big on Werdum. Then if he loses, the points will cheer me up. Worked for the fight Diego/Kos fight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*Candians have the PPV option*

For those Canadians who cant wait, like myself, you can order the PPV event at 3pm EST!

and watch it live!


----------



## bartman (Apr 21, 2007)

This is going to be the first time I ever watch UFC, looking forward to it.


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

as the fight approaches,i only wish to say good luck to mirko on his first step to title match...but i pretty sure he doesn't need any luck_)


----------



## MAFIA (Mar 4, 2007)

ok guys can't wait . it's starting soon isn't it?


----------



## MAFIA (Mar 4, 2007)

can you watch it live on the net somehow? even paying I mean


----------



## Jocka (Oct 15, 2006)

Can someone tell me where i can get a spike tv live feed over the web (for free of course) i would love to be able to watch it while i am at work if i can t i ll miss half of it by the time i get home to turn on spike tv.


----------



## Blakey (Nov 21, 2006)

Has crocop fought yet?


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Somebody just got knocked the f out. Somebody is hurt badly right now.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not going to spoil it. But it's with Mikro and Gonzaga. Lets just say.. somebody got knocked the f-out badly.


----------



## dynamite dee (Apr 21, 2007)

bishbing has he won yet


----------



## dynamite dee (Apr 21, 2007)

did mike bishbing win


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*There is a spoiler thread if you want to know the outcomes before tonight. There are to be no results posted anywhere else.*


----------



## K-mutha fckin-O (Apr 10, 2007)

my bad, shoulda checked the forum front page and redirected :-S


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

wow. just wow


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> wow. just wow


I Concur....


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

wow indeed, didnt see that coming


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

omg he killed him, god did you see his leg!!

wow year of the upsets.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

On that last angle, his leg and ankle looked f***ed. Hope he didn't sustain any serious injuries.


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW un freakin bealivable


----------



## HotgunColdheart (Apr 13, 2007)

Cro Cop Got His Ass Owned!


----------



## Imband1 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't believe he walked out of the cage!


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

randy has his hands full


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I gave Gonzaga a good chance, but no way did I see that coming. HOLY SHITTTe what a shot.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Holy mother of hell, here's some show thoughts.

Kongo is frustrating to watch. The guy is an absolute blast to watch standing, but his TD defense is the drizzling shits. 

Elvis vs Bisping was FOTN, and really, really fun. I'll say this about Sinosic, he may be the designated loser, but atleast he fights really tough fighters. Geez, Bisping has no remorse for his opponent. I like that. Elvis came to fight, and Bisping was damn ready for one as well.

Werdum vs Arlovski was 1 good round, and 2 really dull rounds. Arlovski dances, Werdum makes mean faces. Arlovski needs the chest hair. The beard is step one, but he seriously needs step 2. I give Werdum credit for atleast doing something in there. If it meant making mean faces, then so be it.

Who the hell predicted Gonzaga to decapitate Mirko? Holy mother of Fedor, I am still in shock. 07 is still in full effect. Fedor didn't destroy the year of the upsets. That highkick was so freakin' swank. Seriously, that could kill someone. Hell, it almost killed the freakin' highkick MAN!

I ain't complaining.


----------



## Imband1 (Oct 15, 2006)

those UFC fighters sort of owned Pride tonight!


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Wow- unreal*

That kick was so terrifying that I literally thought that could potentially end Cro-Cop's career. It looked like one of those sports injuries that paralyzes, or even kills. His neck look like it could have gotten broken. Wow- just glad he is ok. 

As far as the fight- im curious why cro cop wasnt very agressive with punches or kicks. He seemed out of his element tonight. It is those times that can really hurt atheltes- when they are not mentally there that impose the most threatening physical damage.


----------



## itsmedad (Apr 22, 2007)

I am shocked!!!! This was the best upset I've ever seen in the history of fights. Cro cop was my pick ten times over, but damn, if he had to lose, thats the way to see it happen. wow this was a good fight. I think it may have knocked him permanently retarded, its going to be interesting to see what happens over the next few months. Randy will hands down take him out, but I wouldn't be shocked to see another update.


----------



## mr_fuji (Mar 28, 2007)

Cro Cop didn't throw one kick to Gonzaga. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't even know who to pick in the Gonzaga vs Couture fight. Gonzaga looked about as good as anyone has out there, and he should get some kind of license for that highkick. 

Dana must be flipping his shit right now. All that money, all that promotion. I still love Mirko, but that was devastating.


----------



## AshleyClower (Apr 22, 2007)

cro cop DID throw a kick, but it was caught and thats how he ended up on the ground early in the round. i dont know why he didnt throw anymore tho....


----------



## derek181 (Apr 22, 2007)

i think cro cop doesnt take the ufc seriously. he went in there so calm as if it were a joke.. iam dissappointed he lost because it would have been interesting to watch him fight other tough opponents like i was looking forward to him fighting chuck.... cant beleive he lost


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> I don't even know who to pick in the Gonzaga vs Couture fight. Gonzaga looked about as good as anyone has out there, and he should get some kind of license for that highkick.
> 
> Dana must be flipping his shit right now. All that money, all that promotion. I still love Mirko, but that was devastating.


Nobody on the globe saw that head kick coming. It was like Fujita's right hand to Fedor. Mirko didn't look ready to me at all, and Gonzaga looked unreal the guys a beast. I saw at the start of the fight especially how Gabe pushed the pace, I thought he had it on the ground. But eh, they can market Gonzaga as the guy who kod Mirko Cro Cop with a head kick.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!

that was NUTS! hahaahah! That's so crazy, and funny! That was literally the LAST thing anyone in this world predicted! Gonzaga ****in dominated CroCop!!!!!!!!!!!! No if ands or buts that mother****er DOMINATED from start to finish!!! I don't think Mirko had more than one effective strike the entire fight!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> that was NUTS! hahaahah! That's so crazy, and funny! That was literally the LAST thing anyone in this world predicted! Gonzaga ****in dominated CroCop!!!!!!!!!!!! No if ands or buts that mother****er DOMINATED from start to finish!!! I don't think Mirko had more than one offensive strike the entire fight!


He won with a leg kick to the head.....on Cro Cop, I can't believe that.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*what was he thinking?*

sometimes you wonder- with a sport like this, maybe best out of 3 would be a better way to determine who really is the better fighter.


----------



## mr_fuji (Mar 28, 2007)

Damone said:


> I don't even know who to pick in the Gonzaga vs Couture fight. Gonzaga looked about as good as anyone has out there, and he should get some kind of license for that highkick.
> 
> Dana must be flipping his shit right now. All that money, all that promotion. I still love Mirko, but that was devastating.


Why would Dana be flipping? If he was flipping about anything it would be the people yawning during the Arlovski fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He really did dominate Mirko. Caught his kick, took him down, pounded on him a little, and kicked his head off. Geez, I think my brain has just exploded.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

mr_fuji said:


> Why would Dana be flipping? If he was flipping about anything it would be the people yawning during the Arlovski fight.


You do realize that Dana is paying Cro Cop a ton of money, right? Also, you do realize that Mirko vs Couture was going to be a huge money draw, right?

Dana just saw one of his heavily marketed guys go down. Not just go down, but go down hard.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok. Big Nog was more than likely brought in the face Mirko in rematch; loss of money there. Couture/Cro Cop ppv revenue, another loss. Arlovski/Cro Cop is even more money gone. Andrei and Randy were training partners at one time, what makes anyone think they'll square off anytime soon (I don't know what if)? Mirko loss just screwed the ufc. They really should have hyped Gonzaga more.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mirko just got a good 200 grand to get dominated. That's not food stamps. Dana should be pissed. And now may have lost his rematch with Fedor inside the octagon. Yes "PRIDE lives"


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Would you say this was worse than the Randleman fight, Terry? I mean, I would. Not only did Cro Cop get Ko'ed, but he got KO'ed by something he made famous in MMA. Did Mirko land anything besides that kick?

Props to Gonzaga, though. That guy basically screwed Mirko's wife right in front of him.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well all Randleman did was catch him, Mirko was calling for the shoot and got caught. I can't blame him there. But he got his body kick caught and got put to the ground easy. I mean, no knock on Gonzaga but come on if you can defend Fedor's gnp you should be able to do something more there. Then he gets ko'd brutally by a leg kick, his own bread and butter. It really is embarrassing.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

If Gonzaga can out move Mirko in the cage, Arlovski certainly can. Maybe a killer instinct isn't the best way to win a fight. Study, do you homework and come with a gameplan. Guys like Randy Couture look dominant to me now, not the fighter with power that comes swinging. Arlovski clearly learned that in the second Sylvia fight.


----------



## lionchild (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry to just be jumping into the convo all quickly and what not, but the reason why i'm actually reading this forum was because after coming home from the fight i came to read up anything on Mirko, 'cause i seriously don't think he'll ever really be the same after that hit. I think he really got hurt man, you could see it in his eyes.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

lionchild said:


> Sorry to just be jumping into the convo all quickly and what not, but the reason why i'm actually reading this forum was because after coming home from the fight i came to read up anything on Mirko, 'cause i seriously don't think he'll ever really be the same after that hit. I think he really got hurt man, you could see it in his eyes.


His neck went one way and his legs went the other. I was shocked I thought his neck could have been broke. His ankle looked snapped too, I'm surprised to see him walking. Emotionally this has to be humbling, he got beat by his trademark, by a bjj guy no less.


----------



## lionchild (Apr 22, 2007)

honestly i'm pretty scared for his life, i really think he might die, i don't wanna wish him any bad luck but that's how i feel, any real martial artist would know that a kick that powerful, will have a lasting effect on his body. I honestly think that this might be the last time we see him fighting


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

lionchild said:


> honestly i'm pretty scared for his life, i really think he might die, i don't wanna wish him any bad luck but that's how i feel, any real martial artist would know that a kick that powerful, will have a lasting effect on his body. I honestly think that this might be the last time we see him fighting


He's ok, he gave the post fight interview with Rogan standing, unreal. Cro Cop did not come prepared for that. Watch Williams/Coleman or Goodridge/Frye. I'm can't decide which of the three is more brutal.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

nothing special i hyped it up to some of my friends to the point that i knew cro cop couldnt lose and to see him just to see his head get knocked off and severely and seeing how he twisted and landed on his leg just to get stared down. 

Seriously, what is this year coming to.

GSP: Lost
CroCop: Lost

Fedor: Lose?
Lidell: Lose?

I think it might happen this year man, since anything can happend after seeing somebody of flippovic's stature fall, but of course he isn't perfect and now has a 22-5-2 record.


----------



## DrSteven (Apr 22, 2007)

I cannot believe what happened. An ankle CANNOT bend that way and not sustain major damage. You have many many bones, ligaments, tendons, etc all interconnected... How did he walk off stage??!!!How do you just stand up like that? wow..


----------



## fightthetap (Aug 5, 2006)

WTF...upsets are great and all, but I screamed "HOLY SHIT" so loud that my pregnant wife won't talk to me!!!


----------



## Kadeebe (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm really disappointed too. all the fights were so predictable and the most predictable was the huge upset. he got rocked there. He blocked the wrong side and was on one leg when that happened. He looke like he was considering retirement, he said some things that sounded like it too. He's made his mark on mma. gonzaga is some no name and I think hes better suited for randy. they are both ground guys so this should be interesting. gonzaga is apparently a striker all of a sudden. one more thing, I bet you dollars to doughnuts that gonzaga came into the octagon looking to do that. that's the only reason why he would throw it, to make his mark and to do the unexpected. underdogs are finding out now that all you need to do to win is do the unexpected. crocop trained jui jitsu for this fight, he didn't ever think of a high kick. the dynamic duo, werdum-crocop, both tasted defeat today... amazing. it is the year of the underdog.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alot of people are making their first posts over this:laugh: Shit is crazy, Mirko got ko'd by a head kick from a BJJ black belt.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't find my jaw


----------



## DrSteven (Apr 22, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Alot of people are making their first posts over this:laugh:.


yep... i was literally speechless.

I had to read some forums to actually believe what I saw. Hence the reason for creating an account. =)


----------



## fightthetap (Aug 5, 2006)

I really thought Gonzaga would give CroCop problems, but seriously. I'm still in shock. A head kick...how did CroCop walk out. His ankle has to be broken. Mike Goldberg is a dumbass...sorry had to throw that in there.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've had my girlfriend pick UFC fights better than me in the past 2 months. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I can't find my jaw


I found it for you....it was on the ground

they way his leg looked it looked like the knee just popped out of the socket then twisted.

Fightthetap I so agree with you on mike


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

About the Cro Cop / Gonzaga finish:

It's pretty shocking that it was a high kick in the first, but the craziest part to me was just how devastating the shot was. Cro Cop is gonna be lucky if he's ever the same after that leg folded the way it did. No telling what happened to the internal structure of his anckle and knee.










I'm real curious to see how Napao does in his next few fights.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The kick itself was devistating, let alone Mirko's leg getting WRECKEDDD like that. He was up and walking though. Mentally this has to affect him, he got beat by what arguably made him famous. He's really in Wanderlei's shoes now, amazing how everything can turn 180


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

CroCop is gonna take a month off to stuff his face with humble pie lol and come back 50 pounds heavier because I heard humble pie is loaded with carbs.

I like Mirko just like everyone else but he seemed to have NO respect for Gonzaga at all. Seriously....Did he land ANYTHING other than the body kick? ANYTHING AT ALL!? I don't think so....

Like I've been saying since I've been on here you guys need to just stop with the UFC vs. PRIDE bullshit, I've said it millions of times...search my posts....it does NOT matter which organization they are from! A fighter is his own property...only HE controls the outcome of the fight. Not the respectful audience, not the nice commentary, not the cool entrances, not the yellow cards or stomp rules, it's the FIGHTER. 

THANK GOD this ****ing UFC vs. PRIDE discussion can finally be put to rest with the merge......that's probably my favorite part about it...to finally stop hearing people saying PRIDE is "leagues and leagues heads and shoulders" above UFC.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> About the Cro Cop / Gonzaga finish:
> 
> It's pretty shocking that it was a high kick in the first, but the craziest part to me was just how devastating the shot was. Cro Cop is gonna be lucky if he's ever the same after that leg folded the way it did. No telling what happened to the internal structure of his anckle and knee.
> 
> ...


I think he might be out for more than a month.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

his ankle looks totally shot from that picture.

i cant believe he walked away...
that gives me chills.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

its not his ankle his knee just looks to be popped and then twisted his ankle looks fine. I think they just popped it back in which hurts like hell but I dont think this is as devistating as it looks.


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nosbig said:


> I think he might be out for more than a month.


MAYBE MORE....


----------



## brainwasterjas (Oct 2, 2006)

When Cro Cop came in last night he really didnt seem himself, he looked a bit anxious and maybe took too long trying to get the measure of Gonzaga.

The undercard fights were great apart from the David Lee fight where he got owned. The rest of the Brits won though.

I dont know if it was heard/seen on tv but in the Arlovski fight there was at one point massive cheers because Bisping came back out and went and sat at the side of the Octagon. Poor Andre must have thought they were for the fight


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Dana needs to sign a fat, bloated Sergei Kharitonov, and throw him in there wth Werdum again. Like, they don't even have to fight, they can just make mean faces at each other. It'd be like their first fight, except more mean facey.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*MRI and Medical tests*

Lets just hope cro cop did the right thing and went to the hospital after the loss to get things checked out. a lot of times their are post fight symptoms from a fight where he initally says he is okay and is fine- then hours later the brain swells and the fighter losses oxygen to the brain and dies. I have seen it many times in boxing. hopefully ufc makes sure that situations like that are handled immediately and professionally by doctors.


----------



## Worm5570 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Cro Cop vs. Gonzaga*

Has anyone heard what kind of injury's Cro Cop suffered with his leg? It looked pretty nasty...


----------



## Nu Jack (Nov 20, 2006)

well cro cop did walk out of the octagon by himself and it didnt look like he was limping so maybe it just looked alot worse than it did, at the same time, when cro cop was about to leave the octagon, the doctors and the "cutman" were right behind him still, rightfully so obviously, just saying


----------



## zenator (Feb 4, 2007)

Holy shit that was quite a shock. I barely post here, but this is one of those things that I have to post about. Incredible.

Good job to Gonzaga, and if they do a rematch, I'm pretty sure Crocop would dominate him. He just came in unprepared and feeling too much advantage over Gonzaga.


----------



## daddyp (Aug 28, 2006)

brainwasterjas said:


> When Cro Cop came in last night he really didnt seem himself, he looked a bit anxious and maybe took too long trying to get the measure of Gonzaga.
> 
> The undercard fights were great apart from the David Lee fight where he got owned. The rest of the Brits won though.
> 
> I dont know if it was heard/seen on tv but in the Arlovski fight there was at one point massive cheers because Bisping came back out and went and sat at the side of the Octagon. Poor Andre must have thought they were for the fight


I agree he <cro cop> didnt seem on it from the moment he walked in, and looke lost on the ground. But the Arlovski fight was so boring that i was cheering to see the count in the crowd and doing some dana/fertitta/randy spotting!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Couture looked like a man who would screw one's girlfriend, and then say "Yea, I screwed your girlfriend, what of it?" He should rock that suit more often.

I hear Lyoto had a boring fight. I'm not at all shocked, since Lyoto needs to be pushed to have a good fight. I love me some Lyoto, but he should really be fighting people like Bisping, Forrest, & Jardine, and not fight people like David Heath.


----------



## spyder06260 (Oct 17, 2006)

i swear to god i thought the crocop was dead, i flipped, that was possibly the biggest ko on the whole list


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> next stepping stone for cro cop before his title shot:dunno:


LOL!!


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> LOL!!


LMAO!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ROFL!!!!!1111

Geez, was Randy hiding a gorilla under his suit? That guy was freakin' huge. He really needs to wear a tacky pink suit next time. I bet Big Rand can make a pink suit look awesome.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> ROFL!!!!!1111
> 
> Geez, was Randy hiding a gorilla under his suit? That guy was freakin' huge. He really needs to wear a tacky pink suit next time. I bet Big Rand can make a pink suit look awesome.


He could pull of a Shonie get-up if he wanted to. He's Randy, he can do anything.


----------

